# Looking for a Necron Pylon...



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Board Closed.*

Preferably already assembled, but painting optional. Will also purchase if unassembled. Will even consider homemade Pylons... Will buy from anywhere in the world.

Paying in cash via Paypal. Reply here or send a PM.

EDIT: Pylon acquired. Board closed.


----------

